# Epidural and catheters



## sarah1980

Quick question!

Do you always have to have a catheter in your bladder if you have an epidural?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Zephram

Usually, yes. You can't feel when you have to pee so you need a catheter.


----------



## sarah1980

Zephram said:


> Usually, yes. You can't feel when you have to pee so you need a catheter.

Thanks! I had never thought about it before hand and didn't even realise I had one when I had my epidural with my first son but it caused me all manner of problems afterwards so keen to avoid having one this time!

Sarah xxx


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

This is one of my concerns too. I am not so much afraid of the epidural, I am afraid of the catheter and the aftermath of what it can do to you.

That is one of the reasons I want to try natural because once you have the catheter in, you cannot move and I want to be able to move freely and try different birthing positions.

I am so back and forth with this (medicated vs. unmedicated). I asked my sister-in-law who has three kids. The first two kids were natural and last one was with the epidural and she said she doesn't know why she didn't do the epidural with the first two.

So I am so torn on what to do I have no idea.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes I had a catheter both times when I had an epidural.


----------



## sarah1980

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> This is one of my concerns too. I am not so much afraid of the epidural, I am afraid of the catheter and the aftermath of what it can do to you.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I want to try natural because once you have the catheter in, you cannot move and I want to be able to move freely and try different birthing positions.
> 
> I am so back and forth with this (medicated vs. unmedicated). I asked my sister-in-law who has three kids. The first two kids were natural and last one was with the epidural and she said she doesn't know why she didn't do the epidural with the first two.
> 
> So I am so torn on what to do I have no idea.

Yes it's very much the same for me. With my first I wanted as natural as possible but when the time came I just couldn't cope and asked for an epidural. The epidural itself was great but it was everything that came with it that I didn't like. I had the wire in my back for the epidural, the catheter in, 2 drips in and a wire attached to my baby's head, I was confined to lying in bed on my back and literally had wires coming out of everywhere, I hated it! I asked for my catheter and drips to come out straight away but was told they had to stay in for 48 hours "just in case". Where I live we have a birthing centre but the hospital is 30 miles away and if you go to the hospital to have your baby you get sent back afterwards to recuperate in the local birth centre so I had to come back in my husbands car with cannula's in my hands and a bag attached to my leg. It was honestly horrifying. I've suffered urinary incontinence ever since and have had to physio to get to a reasonably controllable level, they say it's pregnancy that caused it but I feel it was partly due to having to have that catheter in for days when I really didn't need it. Immediately after they took it it I was stood there holding my newborn and all of a sudden my legs were warm and wet, I just looked at my husband and said am I haemorrhaging? He said no love, you've wet yourself! I had no control whatsoever and I took me many months to get it to what it is now which is reasonable but I could never go without incontinence products unfortunately.

This time around I'm more prepared and I'm going to try and have my baby in the birth centre so I can avoid all of it!

Sorry for the rant, I'm a bit bitter about it all!

Sarah xxx


----------



## misspriss

When I had mine as the epi wore off it was very uncomfortable. They offered me the option of removing the balloon cath and then I would have to be manually cath'd every half hour, which raise the risk of infection. That may be an option that would allow you to move around more, but it is up to the hospital if that is something they will allow, and also understand it comes with more risks.

Of course, if actually being cath'd is what bothers you, you wouldn't want to do that! It is painless with the epi in.

They removed the cath and the epi almost immediately after she was born.

My son was an EMCS, they left the epi (and the cath) in for almost 48 hours after birth due to having to have magnesium sulfate for pre-eclampsia. I have had no issues from it. The ladies who removed it were shocked it had been in so long and said it shouldn't have been (infection risk).

I have had no incontinence issues, from either the long catheterization or from my subsequent vaginal birth and catheterization. My only complaint was the discomfort when the epi started to wear off.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> once you have the catheter in, you cannot move and I want to be able to move freely and try different birthing positions.

Its not the cath that prevents you from moving, its the Epi.


----------



## pink80

Sarah I hate to say it, but it is much more likely that's the birth caused the incontinence than the catheter, although I do know how uncomfortable they are, I had one for 4 days once :(. I did only have to have mine for 24 hours after my epi though, so you could push to have it removed sooner I would think.

TBH I think that woman should be told more about the issues, such as incontinence, that are common with childbirth rather than brushing it under the carpet... it would make woman feel more norm when things do occur!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

sarah1980 - how are you preparing for natural birth? I have done some research and hear that a Doula can coach you through the process by coming to your house to monitor you so you don't head to the hospital too early. And she can be your "voice" in the hospital to make sure you don't get unnecessary treatments.

On a side note, I asked my OB what she thought of natural child birth and Doula's and she said "No one gets an award for giving birth naturally" and that I should save my money on a Doula and get a nice bag or get the Doula for after birth. She later called to apologize on that comment, but it really made me think about going with the epi.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was in the room with my sister when she had her baby. I didn't see her get her epidural, but I was there when she got her catheter. However, it wasn't a tube attached to a bag. They put in what looked like a little spout, like the tap for a wooden beer keg. The nurse emptied her bladder into a little bucket, and then they took the spout out and she had my nephew very quickly after that. 

If you don't need a catheter when you have a natural birth, I'm definitely going unmedicated. I don't want any one poking me with anything or looking down there unless the absolutely must.


----------



## misspriss

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I was in the room with my sister when she had her baby. I didn't see her get her epidural, but I was there when she got her catheter. However, it wasn't a tube attached to a bag. They put in what looked like a little spout, like the tap for a wooden beer keg. The nurse emptied her bladder into a little bucket, and then they took the spout out and she had my nephew very quickly after that.
> 
> If you don't need a catheter when you have a natural birth, I'm definitely going unmedicated. I don't want any one poking me with anything or looking down there unless the absolutely must.

That was the alternative kind they offered me if I wanted the balloon one out, the more often they go in and out the more infection risk. However, if I was back in that situation again I might just do it. The baby put pressure on that darn balloon and it bugged the crap out of me.


----------



## xJG30

I had one for 2 weeks iirc... had no problems afterward, just left with chronic back pain from having 2 epi's.


----------



## jessmke

I did not have a urinary catheter when I had my epidural, although my epidural was very light and I was able to walk with minor assistance so I could take myself to the bathroom.


----------



## Wish85

I had an epidural and a balloon catheter. Obviously you don't even know it's there when the epi is working but afterwards I just wanted the bloody thing out. I had to keep it in overnight, no idea why, but it was like sweet relief when they took it out.

I was adamant that I wanted a natural, unmedicated labour with just the bare minimum interference from medical staff. I didn't even want them seeing me naked. Well...what I got was a 48hr natural labour with an epidural after 6cms because I wouldn't dilate quick enough and I hadn't slept for 30-something hours and was in immense pain that whole time. I hung my dignity up at the door and didn't care who was in the room listening to me scream, naked nonetheless. I probably resembled a bush pig on heat during my labour but I didn't care.

This time, I will go into it being a lot more open minded. If I need pain relief, I'll take the pain relief. If I cope fine, good for me!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Wish, that is the way I am going into it too. I will try to stay home as long as possible first though.


----------



## Wish85

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Wish, that is the way I am going into it too. I will try to stay home as long as possible first though.

Good idea. I went to hospital & got sent home several times before they finally admitted me at 3cms.


----------



## Zephram

sarah1980 said:


> TTCfirstovr30 said:
> 
> 
> This is one of my concerns too. I am not so much afraid of the epidural, I am afraid of the catheter and the aftermath of what it can do to you.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I want to try natural because once you have the catheter in, you cannot move and I want to be able to move freely and try different birthing positions.
> 
> I am so back and forth with this (medicated vs. unmedicated). I asked my sister-in-law who has three kids. The first two kids were natural and last one was with the epidural and she said she doesn't know why she didn't do the epidural with the first two.
> 
> So I am so torn on what to do I have no idea.
> 
> Yes it's very much the same for me. With my first I wanted as natural as possible but when the time came I just couldn't cope and asked for an epidural. The epidural itself was great but it was everything that came with it that I didn't like. I had the wire in my back for the epidural, the catheter in, 2 drips in and a wire attached to my baby's head, I was confined to lying in bed on my back and literally had wires coming out of everywhere, I hated it! I asked for my catheter and drips to come out straight away but was told they had to stay in for 48 hours "just in case". Where I live we have a birthing centre but the hospital is 30 miles away and if you go to the hospital to have your baby you get sent back afterwards to recuperate in the local birth centre so I had to come back in my husbands car with cannula's in my hands and a bag attached to my leg. It was honestly horrifying. I've suffered urinary incontinence ever since and have had to physio to get to a reasonably controllable level, they say it's pregnancy that caused it but I feel it was partly due to having to have that catheter in for days when I really didn't need it. Immediately after they took it it I was stood there holding my newborn and all of a sudden my legs were warm and wet, I just looked at my husband and said am I haemorrhaging? He said no love, you've wet yourself! I had no control whatsoever and I took me many months to get it to what it is now which is reasonable but I could never go without incontinence products unfortunately.
> 
> This time around I'm more prepared and I'm going to try and have my baby in the birth centre so I can avoid all of it!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm a bit bitter about it all!
> 
> Sarah xxxClick to expand...

Why on earth would you have to have a catheter in for 48 hours just in case?!! That is totally wrong. I had an epidural with both and obviously a catheter with both and the catheter was out each time almost as soon as I was up and able to walk around. My first was an EMCS and my second a VBAC forceps birth with third degree tear and episiotomy - I had my catheter out within less than 24 hours of birth each time. Probably 12 hours after with my first and a bit longer the second time though the exact timeframe eludes me. I would really question any medical professional saying that to you - you can request they take the catheter out as soon as you're moving around and therefore able to get yourself to the toilet.

Catheters can cause temporary weakness to bladder muscles, I've had a catheter 4 times in all during my life due to other surgeries and you can feel a bit weak when peeing for a few days afterwards but they don't cause permanent damage, I would have to agree with who ever said any long lasting incontinence is probably due to damage to the pelvic floor muscles from childbirth itself.


----------



## Zephram

Plus, I just want to add that the reason you need a catheter when having an epidural is not really because you might wet yourself, it's because you can't make yourself pee and it's dangerous to let your bladder get too full. So the catheter is there to take the pee out because you can't do it.


----------



## luz

yes you do. With my last baby they gave me the epidural, came in 5 minutes later to check if i was numb yet and i was ready to push. They never had time to put in the catheter... thankfully. My urethra hurt so bad for probably 6-8 months after my first birth. It was enough to make me want a natural birth the next time.


----------



## xkatiex

I had a catheter with my first, but had the epidural way longer. This time i had the epidural in for about 20 min before i pushed so no catheter... The epidural was pointless this time around.


----------



## second.time

I had a catheter with my first birth. I can't recall exactly when they took it out but it must have been soon after the birth ... I don't remember still having it in when they wheeled me up to the recovery room afterward. I think I just started using the toilet normally once I was able to walk again. I also didn't have any incontinence issues or pain from it, though I had to recover from some painful birth injuries. This time I want to go epidural-free because I want to be able to move freely and not be attached to as many beeping machines and wires, so I'm in the same boat.


----------

